# How to recover lost images from a corrupted flash card



## LukaBuka (Jul 3, 2005)

OK, its a total nightmare. I lost all images because of low batteries (I think). A buddy told me that he heard that there is software that can recover images from flash memory cards even if they were reformatted. Ive Googled image recovery software and recover photos and narrowed it down to two titles 

ImageRecall 3

   and

Recover My Photos

 The first one seems to have very favorable reviews. The second one does the same but is ten bucks cheaper. Any first hand experiences with these two? Or should I try something else?


----------



## Artemis (Jul 3, 2005)

Ive heard of imagerecall 3, so id go for that....there should be a recovery disc with your card...I got one anyways.

Get imagerecall 3 I believe....like I say I havent heard of the other one...


----------



## erniehatt (Jul 3, 2005)

go on the net search for photorecovery. Ernie


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2013)

amendalus said:


> When you delete photos or folders using Data Recovery they are sent to the the Trash (Mac). If you haven't emptied the Trash (Mac), follow steps to recover your deleted photos on Mac.
> It will analyze and preview a list of recoverable files and folders that you can recover. ONLY once you see that your lost files are recoverable, proceed to complete your deleted file recovery.



Please stop digging up EIGHT YEAR OLD THREADS.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 3, 2013)

8 yr old thread? That's some pretty strong necromancy right there.


----------

